
Monero Is Popular Among Criminals - riya_876
https://www.btcwires.com/c-buzz/monero-is-popular-among-criminals-says-a-new-study/
======
mimixco
This is a clickbate title. The actual text refers to mining malware, not
cryptocurrency users.

The whole point of Monero's privacy-based design is that no one knows who is
using it (when privacy is enabled).

------
equalunique
Criminals? Not all jurisdictions consider hacking a "criminal" offense.

